# Could My Mare Be Considered A Medicine Hat?



## WarArrow (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out if my 4 year old Paint mare, Arrow, could be considered a medicine hat. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont think so. Medicine hat markings are not supposed to extent beyond the eyes, giving it the impression of a hat on their heads


----------



## WarArrow (Jan 12, 2012)

That is what I was thinking but I just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

:lol:all horses are medical I know if I do not get my dose of horse I go crazy


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

What a cool looking horse!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

like lilruffian said, if the markings go beyond the eyes,,it's not considered one...but what cool markings she has, and love that black on her front leg..definetly an eye catcher!


----------



## Painted (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I would say no as well. Medicine hats look exactly as they sound. A hat. It shouldn't extend over the eyes or down the neck like your horse has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

And, they're are suppose to have colored markings on their flanks, if I rememeber reading right. 
But she is purty!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

She is very beautiful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WarArrow (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate you answers and your compliments on my beautiful girly!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is beautiful 
love her markings 
I rode a Medicine Hat Paint before


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just wanted to say she is gorgeous. I love frame overos. I would be tickled pink to have a horse like that.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she reminds me exactly of my sisters mare almost! my sisters mare is also almost a medicine hat, but she has an eye spot.


----------

